# Dear Lord!



## volksboy57 (Aug 17, 2012)

I wish I lived around there for this huge sale!!  100's of bikes!  Score some stuff for me!

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/3209408825.html


----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm 1 hr. 20 mins. away from this....... my 3 year old daughter and I were looking for something to do today anyways.
Mike


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 17, 2012)

I would have so much fun at that sale.  Looks like a silhouette of a mens looptail colson on the right in that one pic.  I'm looking for a white with red pinstriped prewar drop center rim, could someone please LMK if you see one there. Thanx -Chris


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

*Ok who's going to this?*

If you head to this sale, please hit me up. 419-270-4150. I'll have you pick me up a bike. Just one, I promise!!!
thanks, 
judd


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

*I believe you're right...*

Chris, That looks like a looptail shadow to me. But my question is, what type of motobike frame is that(the green with the crossbrace bars and tank)??? 




bikewhorder said:


> I would have so much fun at that sale.  Looks like a silhouette of a mens looptail colson on the right in that one pic.  I'm looking for a white with red pinstriped prewar drop center rim, could someone please LMK if you see one there. Thanx -Chris


----------



## bike (Aug 17, 2012)

*when I click the link*



rebirthbikes said:


> Chris, That looks like a looptail shadow to me. But my question is, what type of motobike frame is that(the green with the crossbrace bars and tank)???




there is nothing- can someone post a better link?


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

*HEy bike,*

when the link opens just click on the top of the window at the cragislist menu It should direct you there.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

*Here's the link*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/3211446915.html


----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 17, 2012)

*A lot to look at....*

I actually went there this morning w/ my 3 yr. old daughter.  She played on some toys while I looked at all the bike stuff.  I did not get there until 10:30am.  The person selling everything said one of the 1st things to go was the mint green painted motobike w/ tank.  He said it was an Elgin.  After spending nearly an hour there digging through everything, I ended up getting 3 older New Departure hubs (Model C rear, and two Model M front hubs) + a skiptooth chain.  Made for an interesting morning.

I didn't see any of the later posts before I left the house about "calling" (for anyone who was going there)..... sorry.

Mike


----------



## OldRider (Aug 17, 2012)

This guy was not fussy about what he collected......I see a little bit of everything there . OMG you'd never get me out of that place!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 17, 2012)

*Bruce*

Great guy with alot of goodies. His name is Bruce. He used to set up at my Milwaukee Swap meet. Never know what he will pick up!


----------



## MBlue6 (Aug 17, 2012)

Was there today, lots of cool stuff. Bruce is a cool guy and you never know what he will find he always seems to surprise me. If you are close I say make the trip. Matt


----------

